# A Touch of Bling



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Monday, June 20, I am attending a workshop at the Cowgirl Hall of Fame & Museum in Ft. Worth, Texas. It is in conjunction with their exhibit "No Glitz, No Glory". 
If you are in the Ft. Worth area or planning a trip anywhere near there you need to put the Cowgirl Hall of Fame on your agenda. 
There is some serious bling in this exhibit.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Wish I was in the area. That sounds the a great exhibit!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You could take a road trip and come see it. I think it is up until late September.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

What date in September? I wonder if it will be going on during Ft Worth ISS show?

I have been looking for reasons to go to Dallas/Ft Worth...one being to go to the wholesale district in Dallas. And now I have another


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Me too Chris ,, Me too


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds very cool. take some pics to share with all of us! great way to get some new ideas.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

idelements said:


> What date in September? I wonder if it will be going on during Ft Worth ISS show?
> 
> I have been looking for reasons to go to Dallas/Ft Worth...one being to go to the wholesale district in Dallas. And now I have another


The exhibit ends Sunday, Sept. 25. ISS Ft. Worth starts Sept. 29. 
You could just plan on taking the whole week off, go to the exhibit on Sunday, spend a couple of days at the Dallas Market Center, a day or so of sightseeing and then attend ISS.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Sounds very cool. take some pics to share with all of us! great way to get some new ideas.


I'm not sure what the picture taking policy is with the museum but if I am allowed I will take as many as possible. I will warn you in advance, I am not a very good photographer, but I will try my hardest to get the best pictures I can.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Me too Chris ,, Me too


Sandy Jo, you really need to make the trip and see this exhibit.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jane, 
We are working on dates around orders and events right now to see if it is possible


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

That sounds like it would be too cool, Jane. Take lots of pictures if you can.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - I did not know about that exhibit and the Cowgirl Hall of Fame is less than a mile from where I work. No excuses not to go check it out!  Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The Touch of Bling class was great. The exhibit was fabulous. They did let me take pictures but I am waiting on word from the higher ups at the museum as to whether I can post any of the pictures. If I can't them you guys will just have to stop by my house and look at them on my computer.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> The Touch of Bling class was great. The exhibit was fabulous. They did let me take pictures but I am waiting on word from the higher ups at the museum as to whether I can post any of the pictures. If I can't them you guys will just have to stop by my house and look at them on my computer.


I think I will be in Houston for the NNEP show, so I just might have to do that.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's a sampling of pictures I took at the National Cowgirl Museum and Hall of Fame in Ft. Worth. Really incredible exhibit.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Jane,

Those pictures are awesome!!!

Thanks for your sharing!

I really wish i could go there, but's i am far away from USA. ...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, Jane! I'm SUPER jealous! What did you learn from the class? Anything you can share with us?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I actually learned more history than decorating tips. The gowns in the pictures were made for young ladies who were a Dutchess of Fiesta San Antonio. The dressmakers and the families have very firm agreements that no one talks about how the dresses are made and especially how much they cost to make.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

The train in the first picture is gorgeous!! I bet it's spectacular in person!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, Thanks Jane!! Those pictures are great!! I really like the blue velvet dress, but since I'm not a duchess, I'm sure I would never have a place to wear something so beautiful.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BML Builder said:


> Wow, Thanks Jane!! Those pictures are great!! I really like the blue velvet dress, but since I'm not a duchess, I'm sure I would never have a place to wear something so beautiful.


One of the questions ask was "how are the duchesses selected?" The reply from our instructor was that each organization represented has its own criteria for selection. My reply was they are selected at birth. The so-and-so family has a daughter and that child is pretty much guaranteed she will be a duchess when she is 18. 

The dresses themselves are heavy but the trains are what really weigh. Takes at least two people to lift and attach it to the dress.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> One of the questions ask was "how are the duchesses selected?" The reply from our instructor was that each organization represented has its own criteria for selection. My reply was they are selected at birth. The so-and-so family has a daughter and that child is pretty much guaranteed she will be a duchess when she is 18.
> 
> The dresses themselves are heavy but the trains are what really weigh. Takes at least two people to lift and attach it to the dress.


Wow, that sounds painful to drag around. Maybe it is a good thing I wasn't born a duchess. LOL Interesting though!! Thanks for the info!!


----------

